# [5E] Feldor's Guide to Triel - a village gazetter



## Terry Herc (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi everyone, I wanted to announce my newest product on the DM's Guild. I have released a full version, as well as a free abridged version you can check out. From the product description:

*Feldor's Guide to Triel – A village gazetteer including locations, NPCs, events, and more!*

Need a new village after the last one burnt to the ground? Tired of spending hours designing NPCs? Need some quick quest hooks? Before his death, Feldor Brewbarrel spent his years travelling the Sword Coast, documenting every hamlet, town, metropolis, and ale house he encountered. What's more, his notes have finally been published, making his extensive local knowledge available to the general public!
*Triel: *Since the creation of the Companion, the magical orb that emits eternal daylight, the village of Triel has undergone a transformation. With farmland suddenly bountiful, many are moving into the area seeking opportunity. But not all who arrive seek the simple county life, and some might be outright dangerous...
This package is designed to instantly bring a new and fully developed location into your Forgotten Realms campaign. Inside these pages you can find:


*History of Triel *- Drawing on a wide range of sources, Feldor explores Triel's simple past, the connections within the region, and looks towards the village's future.
*Over 30 locations - *Listing all the important locations in Triel, Feldor makes notes of the oddities surrounding them. Notable places include the _Singing Wind Inn,_ the _Hellrider Outpost_, and the _Golden Market. _
*Over 30 NPCs -* Triel is populated by dozens of folk, some more friendly than others. Within the village walls you might meet the mayor _Jenna Toth_, the priestess of Torm _Cara Thoun_, or the scoundrel _Sinbarr Sheen._ Be wary, not all are exactly who they seem.
*8 events and festivals - *You never know what might be happening when you arrive in Triel! This list of festivities can spice up an otherwise mundane visit to buy health potions and arrows.
*10 factions - *There are many forces at play in this village, and not all have its best interests at heart. From the shadowy assassins of the _Zhentarim_ to the farmers running the _Triel Grain Cooperative_, each have their own goals and motivations.
*5 nearby locations - *Triel is surrounded by powerful neighbours and local mysteries. What disaster happened at _Fort Morninglord_ and what plagues the _Reaching Woods_? The nation of Elturgard is yours to explore.




Thanks everyone!

Link: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/245355/Feldors-Guide-to-Triel--a-village-gazetteer

-Terry


----------

